# [Shell] Kleine Hilfe für ein exec (mit Varibalen)



## Daxi (24. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe bisher folgendes Script:

```
for file in *
do
	echo "Bearbeite Bild: $file"

	/usr/bin/gimp-2.0 -i -f -d -c -b '(script_fu_locpics "Parameter 1" "Parameter 2" "Parameter 3" "Parameter 4" "Parameter 5" "$PWD/$file" 450 450 TRUE "/home/daxi/logo.xcf" 0 85 75 "/home/daxi/pics/verkleinert/$file")' ' (gimp-quit 0)'
done

echo
echo "Alle Bilder abgearbeitet!"
```

Nun möchte ich, dass das aktuelle Verzeichnis ($PWD) in den Aufruf eingesetzt wird.Genau so wie $file.
Beides funktioniert nicht.
Wie bekomm ich das hin?
Mit den Backticks (`) funktioniert der Aufruf auch nicht richtig.


----------



## hulmel (24. Dezember 2004)

Warum schreibst Du das, was Du ausführen willst nicht eine Datei und führtst die dann aus?
	
	
	



```
echo "/usr/bin/gimp-2.0 -i -f -d -c -b '(script_fu_locpics "Parameter 1" "Parameter 2" "Parameter 3" "Parameter 4" "Parameter 5" "$PWD/$file" 450 450 TRUE "/home/daxi/logo.xcf" 0 85 75 "/home/daxi/pics/verkleinert/$file")' ' (gimp-quit 0)'" >$TMP/doit
bash $TMP/doit
```


----------



## Thorsten Ball (25. Dezember 2004)

Schonmal so probiert?


```
for file in *
do
	echo "Bearbeite Bild: $file"

	/usr/bin/gimp-2.0 -i -f -d -c -b '(script_fu_locpics "Parameter 1" "Parameter 2" "Parameter 3" "Parameter 4" "Parameter 5" "${PWD}/${file}" 450 450 TRUE "/home/daxi/logo.xcf" 0 85 75 "/home/daxi/pics/verkleinert/{$file}")' ' (gimp-quit 0)'
done
echo "Alle Bilder abgearbeitet!"
```

Du kannst auch vorher PWD in eine Variable abspeichern:


```
CURDIR=`pwd`
for file in *
do
	echo "Bearbeite Bild: ${file}"

	/usr/bin/gimp-2.0 -i -f -d -c -b '(script_fu_locpics "Parameter 1" "Parameter 2" "Parameter 3" "Parameter 4" "Parameter 5" "${CURDIR}/${file}" 450 450 TRUE "/home/daxi/logo.xcf" 0 85 75 "/home/daxi/pics/verkleinert/{$file}")' ' (gimp-quit 0)'
done
echo "Alle Bilder abgearbeitet!"
```

Gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten...

Gruß,

der fast noch schlafende Thorsten


----------

